A Jewish girl hid from the Nazis in an Alpine ski resort - orcul
======
eesmith
Missing link. One such is to the BBC at
[https://www.bbc.com/news/stories-50828696](https://www.bbc.com/news/stories-50828696)
from 3 days ago.

